# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Self-healing soft pneumatic robots, Vrije Universiteit Brussel, Brussels, Belgium

## Airicist

Developer - Vrije Universiteit Brussel

Leader  - Bram Vanderborght

----------


## Airicist

Jelly robot can heal itself

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> Soft robots are perfect for delicate tasks, but their softness makes them too fragile to use. Now a regenerating robotic material could solve the problem.


"Self-healing jelly bot regenerates when stabbed – just add heat"

by Timothy Revell
August 16, 2017

----------

